# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  d-bol 10mg real or fake ?

## HPMAN

wondering if real or fake hard to take the pic

----------


## PT

sorry bro but nobody will be able to tell you with certain what that is. it looks to me like a company that has 4 letters and starts with a letter A but i cant be certain

----------


## BA$H33

those r **** lab dbol an theyre good

----------


## mla

Havent seen those 1's so not sure

----------


## skeldno

good to go mate

----------


## "DIRTY D" SANCHEZ

Took those same things and they started showing gains on the second day 3rd lift. Pretty good in my opinion.

----------


## MORPHIN

> sorry bro but nobody will be able to tell you with certain what that is. it looks to me like a company that has 4 letters and starts with a letter A but i cant be certain


bump, thats what im guessing too

----------

